# Were a gi into an MMA event



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

I would not.

Would any one else

Would U???


----------



## thesensei (Nov 9, 2002)

I probably would.  Just because i'm proud of my heritage.  

jb


----------



## Elfan (Mar 31, 2003)

Does anyone still do this?  I know Royce Gracie did in the early UFCs and I recall a few other people wearing things other than spandex shorts but nothing recent.


----------



## ace (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elfan _
> *Does anyone still do this?  I know Royce Gracie did in the early UFCs and I recall a few other people wearing things other than spandex shorts but nothing recent. *


in Smaller promotions


----------



## Robbo (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't follow the MMA stuff but couldn't the gi be used to facilitate some chokes?

Then again it can be used against you also.

Rob


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 5, 2003)

I wouldnt if only because it increases the risk of getting thrown to the floor. If your fighting someone who likes to throw and grapple then giving him a chance to use all his clothing throws is just giving him the advantage. So I wouldnt. Spandex shorts all the way!


----------



## JD_Nelson (Apr 22, 2003)

I remember some of the earlier UFC matches and there were more competitors wearing Gis.   

I have seen the gi both help and hender the wearer.  

IMO i think the gi would retain to much body heat.  I would like to think that i could end the fight early, but that may not be the case.  Not being able to shed the body heat would cause one to fatigue faster. 

Watch a boxing match.  between rounds they stick an ice pack on the back of the neck to help cool the fighter down

Salute

JD


----------



## JDenz (Apr 22, 2003)

Ya no one wears gi's anymore.  First of all they are illegal in UFC now.  The olympic judo guys don't wear them in Pride.  The skill level these days is to high to give the guy a gi to work with if he is not wearing one.


----------



## Seigi (Apr 25, 2003)

I know of some people who wear gi's in smaller venue's, because they feel That it helps tie-up their opponents hands, when they are grabbed, to give them a free strike?

I personally do not wer a gi, because i do not want to give them the ability to throw me easier.
(because my counters to throws are weak.)

Peace


----------



## moromoro (Apr 26, 2003)

i still see many who wear it while walking out to the ring but take it off before the fight


----------

